# Return flight on entry?



## vilgot.nilsson (Mar 28, 2013)

I just found out something that completely changed my budget:



> Nationals [...] are allowed to enter the Philippines without visas for a stay not exceeding thirty (30) days, provided they hold valid tickets for their return journey to port of origin or next port of destination


So in order to enter the Philippines I need a pre-booked flight ticket elsewhere in the world within 30 days?

What if I want to stay for 12 months (2 x 6 months) utilising the visa extension scheme? Do I need to buy a new ticket every time I want to extend my stay?

Is it possible to buy a ticket which is flexible and "postpone" the flight couple of times in order to stay for 12 months?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are entering the Philippines on a tourist visa, yes, Immigration at the airport will want to see an onward ticket.
Depending on where you're coming from, the airline may not let you board the flight to the Philippines if you can't show them an onward ticket.

The good news is you can "rent" a dirt cheap onward ticket. Just do a Google search for something like "cheap onward ticket" and you can find multiple websites offering that service.


----------



## vilgot.nilsson (Mar 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> If you are entering the Philippines on a tourist visa, yes, Immigration at the airport will want to see an onward ticket.
> Depending on where you're coming from, the airline may not let you board the flight to the Philippines if you can't show them an onward ticket.
> 
> The good news is you can "rent" a dirt cheap onward ticket. Just do a Google search for something like "cheap onward ticket" and you can find multiple websites offering that service.


You are my life saver 😊


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

when i came there before the pandemic I purchased a one way ticket to Manila since I was staying for a few months and also bought another ticket leaving the country for $92. It is cheap to get a forwarding ticket. that way you by pass the traveling laws.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

vilgot.nilsson said:


> I just found out something that completely changed my budget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go here https://aironwardticket.com

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I like many are back and forward to PH. (until C-19) and yes always a return ticket or onward flight out of the country or you won't be allowed to board the initial flight at check in, they know and if a different company is involved you will be asked for your exit flight details as a visitor. The airline you booked with is responsible for this, not immigration in PH. and also has to bear the cost of the flight if you are refused entry for not complying with a return/onward ticket. They know the rules.

The 30 day visa is great if its a holiday and many times I/we secure with return ticket/s as it's only a family catch up, Christmas, Holy Week etc. Many times,,,,,, 4/5 times from memory over the last 10 years working here twice, my employer accomplished all the paperwork but other times when not sure of our stay duration would book a flexible return ticket 3 to 6 months out. It didn't matter to immi here in PH. that the return ticket was 30 days or longer.
My last return ticket was cancelled by the booking agent because of C-19, a few months later my money was refunded and I live here now without an onward ticket for the last 18 months on a visitor visor, when we lived in Manila 8 or 9 years ago I was never asked for my onward flight by immi.

Point is Firstly if you can jump through the hoops to actually land here, quarantine etc as a tourist/visitor (good luck at the moment) the duration or exit country matters little as long as you initially hold a return or throw away flight. Once in country from my experience no one is going to look at you providing you keep paying your visa extensions.

Sorry for yet another waffle on and as always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The ruled say return journey or onward to next destination, so the cheapest onward ticket will do. Often referred to as a throw away ticket. Assuming your not travelling until the Philippines opens up to tourists any where local to the Philippines will do. Currently you may struggle with the limited flight availability.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't think I would trust the onward ticket website. If you can't afford to buy just a $100 ticket to throw away,I don't think you should be going to the Philippines. I never used my forwarding ticket to Singapore, I just threw it away. I showed it to the check in at the port of entry and I was cleared to travel.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When I was coming back on a tourist visa, I just booked a flight on a travel site that was 100% refundable. I booked it just before check in at the departure airport and canceled it as soon as I cleared customs while waiting for my baggage.

Still booked the cherapest ticket I could find just in case there was a problem with canceling or the card was charged and I had to wait to get the refund.

Only ever checked by the airlines and not by Immigration.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> When I was coming back on a tourist visa, I just booked a flight on a travel site that was 100% refundable. I booked it just before check in at the departure airport and canceled it as soon as I cleared customs while waiting for my baggage.
> 
> Still booked the cherapest ticket I could find just in case there was a problem with canceling or the card was charged and I had to wait to get the refund.
> 
> Only ever checked by the airlines and not by Immigration.


They are the sticklers for ensuring you have the ticket! They pay the fine if you don't have one. Immigration only seems to spot check and they probably know the airlines that are lax at checking for onward tickets.

Chuck


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I came in October and I worried about the exit ticket. I bought a refundable ticket to Guam, a place a US citizen can go without hassle, on the way to airport.
At airport I was traveling with wife and airline only asked to see marriage certificate, no other things and no exit ticket. I am thinking since balikbyan visa is only one that was allowing spouses in that they didn't need to check. 
In Philippines no one asked about anything and just gave me balikbyan visa, so I am good for a year. I refunded the ticket within 24 hours and was free and clear.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I came in October and I worried about the exit ticket. I bought a refundable ticket to Guam, a place a US citizen can go without hassle, on the way to airport.
> At airport I was traveling with wife and airline only asked to see marriage certificate, no other things and no exit ticket. I am thinking since balikbyan visa is only one that was allowing spouses in that they didn't need to check.
> In Philippines no one asked about anything and just gave me balikbyan visa, so I am good for a year. I refunded the ticket within 24 hours and was free and clear.


Balikbayan doesn't need and onward ticket. I recently had no problem with Emirates, just had to show our marriage certificate. The problem arises when the airline is not familiar with the rules.
Think about it, the the balikbayan privilege gives 1 year entry and you can only buy a ticket 10-11 months ahead.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, I agree. Depending on the airline supervisor you can get forced to get ticket. they should know the rules but they can stop you from flying.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

amcan13 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Depending on the airline supervisor you can get forced to get ticket. they should know the rules but they can stop you from flying.


That is what happened to me in Singapore. I had to buy a $70 dollar (non-refundable) ticket just to be able to get on board. So it cost me $70 for the ignorance of someone else, and prompted me to get 13A status some 5 years ago.

Fred


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

when I came there to live I purchased a ticket to Singapore also. It was the cheapest to get. I never used it but I needed a forwarding ticket from the Philippines. I just threw it away. at the time it was $65 from Davao city.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

art1946 said:


> when I came there to live I purchased a ticket to Singapore also. It was the cheapest to get. I never used it but I needed a forwarding ticket from the Philippines. I just threw it away. at the time it was $65 from Davao city.
> 
> art



I was already on Balickbayan status and was only in Singapore for a holiday but she would not let me board without a ticket out of Manilla. So frustrating and nearly missed my flight home.

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Is it safe to use these onward ticket-renting sites? I had a look and they do say it generates a PNR code like a regular ticket but still...it will feel tense at the check in counter as they punch in the ticket# to cross check.

I've always flown in with a CebuPac return ticket (usually to Singapore). Whilst I stay with the gf I extend my visa. I then use the CebuPac app tp cancel my flight, the money goes into their CebPac Travel Fund. When the time comes and I wanna fly out I just find a flight, pay for it using the fund and thats it.

Would be interested to hear from anyone whose used those onward ticket renting sites regularly.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey katana

I am not sure if it is safe using these other sites. I used one for my forwarding ticket to Singapore. I had no problem but of course I threw it away. I only got it so I could be in the Philippines.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey katana
> 
> I am not sure if it is safe using these other sites. I used one for my forwarding ticket to Singapore. I had no problem but of course I threw it away. I only got it so I could be in the Philippines.
> 
> art


So all it does is register on the system into thinking its a valid return ticket, kinda neat. Wonder how they pull it off. So it tells you which airline the seat is on as well? You can go to the airline website, type in the throwaway ticket PNR and it shows up?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Katana,

no to enter the philippines as a tourist you have to have a forwarding ticket within the 90 day period. they stamp the passport for 90 days. but you never need to use the forwarding ticket. I extended my stay after 90 days.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Katana,
> 
> no to enter the philippines as a tourist you have to have a forwarding ticket within the 90 day period. they stamp the passport for 90 days. but you never need to use the forwarding ticket. I extended my stay after 90 days.
> 
> art


You do not get a 90 day visa, with a single entry 9a visa you get a 59 day stay with 90 days to use the visa from issue date, With 6 month or 1 year multi entry you get a 59 day stay with each entry. With the visa on arrival you got 30 days on arrival and a 29 initial extension. Know of people that had return/onward tickets past the 90 day point since they can extend their stay beyond that.. 

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Prior to C-19 a visitor visa on entry was 30 days, this could be extended to 59 days at the airport with immi, pay the fees etc. This is only applicable to countries/foreign nationals that meet this criteria.
10 years ago it was only 20 days from memory so a good move forward.
To date from all I have read since the pandemic started there are no "simply rock up and have your passport stamped" visitor visas or reentry visas being issued unless you meet certain criteria. Wife, Child, SRRV, SIRV, Diplomat, and a few others. Basically no one can come as a simple tourist and even those of us living here on extended tourist/visitor visas cannot come back if we leave the country. Hence for me looking at the SRRV while I live here, others can now apply from overseas which was not available until several months ago.

Online second and third party reputable booking agencies for flights I have used for over 15 years and never a problem, most times much cheaper than the airline direct. Same with hotels.
I flew in to PH in mid March 2020 with a return ticket some 6 months out, Back to work,,,,,,, didn't happen. Airline cancelled the return flight to Australia because of C-19, contacted the booking agent and my money was returned in about 2 months less their AU 37.00 booking fee. 400 bucks back in my account.
Throw away tickets are just that, book and pay for the cheapest ticket/destination and don't use it, My 10 years on and off here renewing my visa for 60 days both Manila and La Union I have never been asked for an onward ticket. You only need one to get on the plane and you have met immigrations criteria.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck,

I have been to the Philippines 5 times. They would stamped my passport for 30 days and then I would go to the immigration office and get an extension for 59 days. that is 90 days the way I calculate it.


art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey chuck,
> 
> I have been to the Philippines 5 times. They would stamped my passport for 30 days and then I would go to the immigration office and get an extension for 59 days. that is 90 days the way I calculate it.
> 
> ...


So as you just posted you got 30 days on entry not 90. Then you took another action to get additional days. I did basically the same thing in 2010. Got the initial stamp and went to a BI office and got additional 59 days which entitled me to get an ACR card. Bottom line is Visa free initial 30 days and Visa in advance 59 days.

By my math 30 + 59 is 89!

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

chuck

I just checked my passport and it was stamped for 21 days and not 30 days like I thought when I entered the Philippines. then I got a 59 day extension at local immigration office in Davao city before the 21 days was up. then I got my ACR card and opened up a checking account at the BDO bank. so I guess that is 80 days. Then I had to file another extension. Since then I have been back I think 4 or 5 times. I thought it was a 90 day extension all together. I am not sure how they do it now. I haven't been back for about 9 years now.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> chuck
> 
> I just checked my passport and it was stamped for 21 days and not 30 days like I thought when I entered the Philippines. then I got a 59 day extension at local immigration office in Davao city before the 21 days was up. then I got my ACR card and opened up a checking account at the BDO bank. so I guess that is 80 days. Then I had to file another extension. Since then I have been back I think 4 or 5 times. I thought it was a 90 day extension all together. I am not sure how they do it now. I haven't been back for about 9 years now.
> 
> art





art1946 said:


> chuck
> 
> I just checked my passport and it was stamped for 21 days and not 30 days like I thought when I entered the Philippines. then I got a 59 day extension at local immigration office in Davao city before the 21 days was up. then I got my ACR card and opened up a checking account at the BDO bank. so I guess that is 80 days. Then I had to file another extension. Since then I have been back I think 4 or 5 times. I thought it was a 90 day extension all together. I am not sure how they do it now. I haven't been back for about 9 years now.
> 
> art


It changed a few years back from 21 to 30 days upon arrival. 


Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks chuck. I was trying to figure that out. hahahha It makes since now but i still wonder how they get 90 days out of a 30 day visa and a 59 day extension. that is still only 89 days.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> thanks chuck. I was trying to figure that out. hahahha It makes since now but i still wonder how they get 90 days out of a 30 day visa and a 59 day extension. that is still only 89 days.
> 
> art


If you extend at the airport, maybe all first extensions you get another 29 days to total 59 days. Further extensions are then 59 days at a time, some place will give you a 6 month extension.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary.

I believe I got a 6 months extension before after I was there for awhile.I lived in Tagum city for a year just north of Davao city on National Hwy. I checked my passport and it was stamped 21 days. Chuck said they changed that to 30 days. I haven't been there for along time now. I was coming back last year until the virus hit. Now my passport expired and I have to renew it.

art


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

HondaGuy said:


> If you are entering the Philippines on a tourist visa, yes, Immigration at the airport will want to see an onward ticket.
> Depending on where you're coming from, the airline may not let you board the flight to the Philippines if you can't show them an onward ticket.
> 
> The good news is you can "rent" a dirt cheap onward ticket. Just do a Google search for something like "cheap onward ticket" and you can find multiple websites offering that service.


I have never had immigration check for an onward tickets, I have been checked by Japan Air, and United before leaving, I always had a throw away from Philippines to Kuala Lumpur it ranged from 25 to 35 USD


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I had to show on onward ticket also before. The immigration officials didn't question the ticket.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I had to show on onward ticket also before. The immigration officials didn't question the ticket.
> 
> art


The Philippines has made it the airlines problem, they get the fine and return you as their cost. That's why the airlines check before boarding.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

Yes it is the airlines problem, they have to return you, you can buy one way that is when they check, Philippines Air won't sell a one way ticket if your not qualified


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The Philippines has made it the airlines problem, they get the fine and return you as their cost. That's why the airlines check before boarding.


I never had immigration check either. It was always the airlines. I remember once they didn't check I still had the ticket but nobody asked for it.

Thanks for explaining that.

I wonder if you somehow got caught by immigration not having a forwarding destination if they would let you buy a throwaway ticket instead of having to go back home? Not that I would want to risk it I am just curious.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It would work before boarding, not sure about at immigration otherwise everyone would be trying their luck.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

fmartin_gila said:


> I was already on Balickbayan status and was only in Singapore for a holiday but she would not let me board without a ticket out of Manilla. So frustrating and nearly missed my flight home.
> 
> Fred


Did you have your wife with you though ?

You won't be stamped in as a 'Balikbayan' at a Manila airport unless accompanied by your wife, on the same flight... and wise to carry a copy of your marriage certificate also, to prove your status. (No onward ticket then required, of course).


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> I was already on Balickbayan status and was only in Singapore for a holiday but she would not let me board without a ticket out of Manilla. So frustrating and nearly missed my flight home.


 I can be wrong!!!  but a vague memory tell me someone said Balinkbayan EXPIRE if leaving the country. Was your wife with you when that happened? If not, the handler was perhaps right. (And perhaps even right if your was with you by its NOT guaranteed to get Balinkbayan, its up to the handler at arriving if giving Balinkbayan.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been travelling balikbayan the last few years without issue. Problems arise when the airline is not up to speed on the balikbayan program.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> I came in October and I worried about the exit ticket. I bought a refundable ticket to Guam, a place a US citizen can go without hassle, on the way to airport.
> At airport I was traveling with wife and airline only asked to see marriage certificate, no other things and no exit ticket. I am thinking since balikbyan visa is only one that was allowing spouses in that they didn't need to check.
> In Philippines no one asked about anything and just gave me balikbyan visa, so I am good for a year. I refunded the ticket within 24 hours and was free and clear.


You don't need an onward ticket if your BB stamp


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

'Balinkbayan EXPIRE if leaving the country'.

That is correct.

Whenever returning to the country, you will ALWAYS need your Mrs to be with you, to avail of the Balikbayan 'privilege', once more.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

For those of us who live in the Philippines are we really entitled to a BB? Citizen must be out of Philippines a year to be eligible. I've got the BB and we are only gone a few days.





__





Balikbayan Privilege | Bureau of Immigration







immigration.gov.ph






Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> For those of us who live in the Philippines are we really entitled to a BB? Citizen must be out of Philippines a year to be eligible. I've got the BB and we are only gone a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes in theory but not enforced.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

grahamw57 said:


> Did you have your wife with you though ?
> 
> You won't be stamped in as a 'Balikbayan' at a Manila airport unless accompanied by your wife, on the same flight... and wise to carry a copy of your marriage certificate also, to prove your status. (No onward ticket then required, of course).


That experience is what prompted me to go for the 13A. This was in 2016. We went to Singapore for a 3 day holiday in order to comply with the Balikbayan status. At Changi, was refused a boarding pass and had to purchase a throw-away ticket out of manila to Koala Lumpar by a (as Gary put it "not up to speed") Agent. Useless to try to explain, as she just got "hot under the collar" and kept repeating "I know the regulations", then she threatened to call security on me. Applying for the 13A initially seems quite exasperating and expensive as you have to accomplish it twice, once for Temporary and then again for Permanent but probably cheaper in the long run anyway as these type 'tours' are nothing but glorified shopping trips.

I have not left the country since & couldn't be happier not having to deal with all the BS travelling. 

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Lunkan said:


> I can be wrong!!!  but a vague memory tell me someone said Balinkbayan EXPIRE if leaving the country. Was your wife with you when that happened? If not, the handler was perhaps right. (And perhaps even right if your was with you by its NOT guaranteed to get Balinkbayan, its up to the handler at arriving if giving Balinkbayan.)


It is up to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to grant Balikbayan status, not an airline agent at any airport in the world.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> It is up to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to grant Balikbayan status, not an airline agent at any airport in the world.
> 
> Fred


Airline agent was correct as BB rule is written. Your wife was not absent from Philippines for a year, as such you needed follow on ticket. Immigration here had option to grant BB or not.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> It is up to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to grant Balikbayan status, not an airline agent at any airport in the world.


 Yes. Thats why airlines cant know  if BI will let traveler in wiithout "throw away" ticket.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Airline agent was correct as BB rule is written. Your wife was not absent from Philippines for a year, as such you needed follow on ticket. Immigration here had option to grant BB or not.
> 
> Chuck


Not quite true, the one year only applies if she is resident in the Philippines. If she is resident abroad there's no restriction. The reason behind it is stop residents skipping out then back in again to avail of the dutyfree allowance.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Not quite true, the one year only applies if she is resident in the Philippines. If she is resident abroad there's no restriction. The reason behind it is stop residents skipping out then back in again to avail of the dutyfree allowance.


The way I read it he was probably hitting the 3 year point on extensions and that is why they left here. That was in 2016 and he hasn't left since then!

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The way I read it he was probably hitting the 3 year point on extensions and that is why they left here. That was in 2016 and he hasn't left since then!
> 
> Chuck


He hasn't left since because he's now on a 13a.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> He hasn't left since because he's now on a 13a.


No SH-T! He might be living in the same house as he was before he left in 2016. What does the 13A have to do with whether he was authorized a BB in 2016?

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> No SH-T! He might be living in the same house as he was before he left in 2016. What does the 13A have to do with whether he was authorized a BB in 2016?
> 
> Chuck


After his problem travelling back from Singapore he then apllied for his 13a. I guess if you intend to stay in the Philippines full time a 13a would be more practical than the BB. We intend to split the year so BB is still the best for us. Not had a problem with an onward ticket so far


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's sort of an eye opener for many of us on the Balikbayan Privilege, I've never gone that route before but I do see why many go with the Balikbayan Privilege and I also understand their reasoning and so now there shouldn't be any surprise if you happen to get denied (fmartin_gila, Fred got denied) the BB Privilege upon arrival if you haven't fulfilled the one year away requirement.

I added another topic, thanks again, Chuck! and Fred! on our Useful Links for Expats on this very topic.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Mayhaps the lady was right in the strictest sense of the regulations, but had been out of the country before on another 'Balikbayan run' and had returned with no question. So was quite confidant that a onward ticket was not needed. Expats who avail themselves of the Balikbayan privilege need to be aware that they may be in for a surprise as I was and not expect to return after 3 days out. It seems most will grant the boarding if you have previous Balikbayan stamps but not required to give.

Fred


----------



## MrG78 (3 mo ago)

Being a European flying regularly to the Philippines - and been living there as tourist on extensions - one time even up to 30 months during the CCP-Virus from the WIV - upon entry no one ever asked me anything.

For boarding yes - some airlines ask for a return ticket.
And not always - hard to predict..

But a migration officer in the Philippines is a friendly human being - unless you're blacklisted or a criminal - no one is going to ask you anything.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

MrG78 said:


> no one is going to ask you anything.


THAT I would NOT rely upon.

When entering the Philippines, as a foreign 'tourist', you MUST have a return or onward ticket, available to show at Immigration. End of story.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

MrG78 said:


> ..... upon entry no one ever asked me anything.
> 
> For boarding yes - some airlines ask for a return ticket.
> And not always - hard to predict..
> ...


The Immigration staff are not bothered about the return ticket, as you said it is the airline staff who are. 

It is a lottery game you'd be playing. Not worth the stress at all. Just get a cheapo ticket you'll likely throw in the trash on the walk to the cab stand. 

In Singapore I saw a couple denied boarding on a Cebu Pacific flight as they did not have an exit ticket. The girl got out her laptop, sat down and hurriedly got 2 tickets on any flight they could find. They succeeded because I saw them at the departure gate. They looked exhausted though!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

KatanaDV20 said:


> In Singapore I saw a couple denied boarding on a Cebu Pacific flight as they did not have an exit ticket. The girl got out her laptop, sat down and hurriedly got 2 tickets on any flight they could find. They succeeded because I saw them at the departure gate. They looked exhausted though!


Even if you get past the airline staff, the Immigration Officer at the Phils port of entry is free to instruct passengers arriving without an onward ticket, to BUY one, before allowing them into the country, and there are many many stories supporting this. The rules are quite clear.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Even if you get past the airline staff, the Immigration Officer at the Phils port of entry is free to instruct passengers arriving without an onward ticket, to BUY one, before allowing them into the country, and there are many many stories supporting this. The rules are quite clear.


 👆 
I think this also results in the airline being fined as they are supposed to check. 

I have not been to the Ph as many times as others on here but in the 5 trips I made CebuPac check-in staff in Singapore always wanted to see the return ticket and they punched it into the system.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Even if you get past the airline staff, the Immigration Officer at the Phils port of entry is free to instruct passengers arriving without an onward ticket, to BUY one, before allowing them into the country, and there are many many stories supporting this. The rules are quite clear.


 I hadnt heared. Good to know geting such chance - IF flight company let you on without 


KatanaDV20 said:


> I think this also results in the airline being fined as they are supposed to check.
> 
> I have not been to the Ph as many times as others on here but in the 5 trips I made CebuPac check-in staff in Singapore always wanted to see the return ticket and they punched it into the system.


 I dont know if they get fined BUT the flight company is responcible for the leaving cost if the person dont get in and the flight company hadnt done their work concerning judging that.


----------

